# Trauma



## kanmanij (Jul 5, 2016)

In Emergency department :

Chief complaint :  MVC

Physician says diagnosis as pneumothorax. Can we code traumatic pneumothorax or non traumatic pneumothorax. Please clarify the diagnosis


----------



## Aparna2014 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Traumatic pneumothorax..*

Since the patient admitted for MVC, it is considered to be the traumatic case. (the reason for admission is trauma)

WE can code in this scenario as traumatic pneumothorax. 

Pneumothorax is the primary diagnosis the doctor is stating... 

Suppose If the MVC got fracture in any other area such as leg  or anything which is treated in the ED we have to code fracture if the fracture is being treated.. and the pneumothorax is the incidental diagnosis if it has multiple diagnosis..

But here there is only one diagnosis stating that pneumothorax and the patient is coming for MVC. So we can code it as traumatic pneumothorax. Code S27.0xxA as this is the initial encounter.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2016)

kanmanij said:


> In Emergency department :
> 
> Chief complaint :  MVC
> 
> Physician says diagnosis as pneumothorax. Can we code traumatic pneumothorax or non traumatic pneumothorax. Please clarify the diagnosis



By MVC are you meaning motor vehicle accident?  If so the yes use the traumatic code.  Were there any other injuries? Also use the accident external cause codes.


----------

